# new thread= new topic



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

i have questions about the recommended feeding chart... 

i began feeding bb wilderness pup formula, along with my girls already diet, and am almost to feeding her whole bb.

now my question is on the back it has the feeding chart, well it says MATURE WEIGHT in lbs and shows different breeds(im guessing but idk) of dogs on the side along with 10 to 20, 30-40, etc. well before i bought the food some girl at petsmart was telling me that how ever much my dog weighs as of now is how much im suppose to feed her, off the chart... is this correct or am i suppose to guesstimate on how many lbs she will be when shes mature? givin the size of her parents? this has been confusing me since ive gotten good quality food....

thanx in advance


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I would feed based on current weight. No point in feeding a 20lb pup the amount of food that a 40lb dog will eat, you dont want to make your pup sick by over feeding.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah very true, thanks!

but the BB im gonna feed, all she will eat at the weight shes now would be no more then 1 cup should this be correct? i would think so since its "HIGH QUALITY" stuff but idk thats why im asking


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes we feed 1 cup 2x a day or split that into 3feedings for puppys,what they dont eat within 15minutes pick it up and put it away . if she looks thin or losing weight adjust the food , same goes if she is looking too big and chubby {puppys should be nice and chubby just not overly fat }


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok good i just wanted to make sure i was doing it right...

so until shes over 20 lbs then i move up to the next feeding chart?
and ive read to that you should feed them when theyre under 6 months 3 times a day... have any of you heard anything like this?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

honestly I never even look at the charts , once you get to know your dog and used to feeding you wont need to measure so exact, I just dump some in if they leave there bowl and there is food left in it its picked up and removed mealtime is over,if they look lean to skinny I up the food a bit and like now we are trying to get them in shape and lose some weight we reduced the food a bit . I find the better quality the food is the less you see them eating i think on orijen our adults were 1.5-2cups a day and were just fine on that ,since we switched them off orijen they are still on a good food but the feed for my biggest boy is a bit more then it was maybe a little over 2 cups a day. watch your pup if there is always food left over then its probably too much and just reduce it a bit.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

LOL. yeah i started her on the schedule 2x a day but im thinking shes gonna have to eat 3x a day when shes on BB fully.

shes eatting .5 cup of old food, and .5 cup of BB, when she eats it all i usually feed her again at night like a quater cup and i can ALREADY see the difference... i like it


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

maryj said:


> ok good i just wanted to make sure i was doing it right...
> 
> so until shes over 20 lbs then i move up to the next feeding chart?
> and ive read to that you should feed them when theyre under 6 months 3 times a day... have any of you heard anything like this?


Just stick with what the bag recommends for the dogs current weight unless your dog looks too chubby or skinny. The bag is usually overestimated because they want you to finish it and buy more right away. My dog actually eats less then recommended on the bag and he is a year and a half old and still developing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we feed 3 x a day for pups , but its the same amount they would get in 1 day if it was 2 feedings we just break it down into 3 , they dont necissarily get more food its just smaller portions per meal.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally use the recommended feeding as a guideline to start out, but I am constantly tweaking how much food my dogs get. Continued adherence to what's written on the bag is what leads a lot of pets to be obese. (People assume that because they're feeding what the bag says -- and because their vet wont just come out and say "whoa there!" -- their dog is a healthy weight.) Start with what the bag says and then just watch her body condition as you go along. If you pay attention, you will be able to see if she needs any changes later.


----------

